# Don't buy from DIVE PROS!!



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Years ago after getting certified, I bought most of my gear at the dive pro on creighton blvd. I liked scubapro bc's and regs. I got a scubapro frameless mask when they first came out and loved it. A few years ago it flooded because the seal failed where the lens is molded to the mask.. I took it to Dive pros and they exchanged it on the spot and replaced it with one off the shelf. It failed once again this summer and I have been using my wife's mask. I took it in to dive pros and they sent it to the factory for replacement. I was just called by dive pros and they said it was OUT of warranty, but the factory would send me a new one for forty dollars. It sales for over a hundred in the shop and leisurepro.com sales it for $59 DOLLARS..... I do believe in supporting our local shops and I do most of my business @ MBT!!!!! But, if you have to have a scubapro item, you might as well buy it online and save HALF if the company and shop is not going to warranty an obvious defect!!!



Now i'm done with my rant and buying a new mask!!!!!

Sea ya, Reese


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Reese, That's a sorry ass reason to say not to buy from a local dive shop. You stated that the mask was purchased YEARS ago. Damn a warrenty doesn't last forever. Dive Pros did replace it once for you, what do you expect I'll bet if you buy one from Leisure pro and tell them the seal failed they will tell you to deal with the manufacturer and after YEARS they will tell you tough S$%&...:reallycrying


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

If the mask keeps leaking why keep buying them?

Why should divepro take the hit? They didn't make the mask or create the warranty. Your beef shld be with the mask company, not the store that sells it. 

That would be like me slandering outcast for not giving mea free pair of sunglasses if they break.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *gator7_5 (10/27/2008)*If the mask keeps leaking why keep buying them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That happens all the time unfortunately, but usually its "I dropped my Costas off the truck and they broke when they hit the concrete. Why should I have to pay $50 to get new lenses?"



Stuff wears out.


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

If it keeps failing there has to be a problem with the company. I would send it directly to them but you have to go through the dealer. I won't walk back into dive pros!!! I felt like I was getting the run around from the shop. I have NEVER felt that way at MBT!!! I tried to find a mask at MBT, but Fritz and co. can't help that I have a fat head. It is just hard for me to believe the scubapro would not stand behind that mask........ I take care of my gear and i've probably used it ten times since it was replaced..... I have two since my wife started diving.


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

I can vouch for outcast too! I bought a new $200 trevalle rod at the sale and it hand grenaded the first time I used it this summer. Tommy handed me another although I did get a heavier line class. He , along with his crew are first class at service! I dont expect anything to last forever, I just think that if there is a problem with manufacturing, the company should resolve the issue and the shop should be the customers voice. I buy online as a last resort. Just my .02


----------



## SCUBA Junkie (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry you feel you have been done wrong, but as a few of the other posters have stated; how long do you expect a mask to last ? I have all SCUBAPro gear, and could not be more satisfied. I had a very small leak develop in my BC that was almost two years old. Dive Pros took it with no questions asked, took care of shipping it to the company, and a couple weeks later called and told me to come pick up my brand new replacement. When I purchased my first BC from Dive Pros, I found I did not like the model, and wanted to get a KnightHawk instead. They took my BC, that had a couple salt water dives on it, and credited me the entire purchase price towards the KnightHawk (see if Leisure Pro willdo thatfor ya). The folks at Dive Pros (and MBT) and always been extreemly helpful, but use who you like.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I remember the "big sell" Dive Pro's gives to buy only Scubapro is their lifetime warranty. What gives? Does a mask only have a 3 year warranty? A well-made mask should last for several years. I'm diving one built 15 years ago.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *FishinFL (10/27/2008)*I can vouch for outcast too! I bought a new $200 trevalle rod at the sale and it hand grenaded the first time I used it this summer. Tommy handed me another although I did get a heavier line class. He , along with his crew are first class at service! I dont expect anything to last forever, I just think that if there is a problem with manufacturing, the company should resolve the issue and the shop should be the customers voice. I buy online as a last resort. Just my .02


that is apples to oranges...you bought a new rod and took it out and used it and it broke...take it back and they made it right...IT WAS NEW...you buy a mask a few yrs ago it fails and you want a new one? the windshield wiper on my 5yo truck doesnt work all that well think ill take it back to sandy sansing and tell them i want them to give me a new truck...think they will give me one? nope so im gonna tell everyone how sorry they are for not giving me a new truck...come on now...just buck up buy a new mask and quit crying


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

I can think of another reason not to go there but I'll leave it alone. It has to do with the way they treat new divers. I will say that Curtis is good people though. Damn every last one of the rest of them. Jerks.


----------



## SCUBA Junkie (Oct 2, 2007)

Suffice to say; all divers have their "favorite" shop, they spend a great deal of time in those shops, the owners and employees of the shops get to know you, and therefore, you tend to get more personal and friendly service. My shop of choice is Dive Pros. I've been going there for a while, so everyone there knows me and my wife. When I walk in, I'm greeted by name and they will take care of my needs probably a little better than one of the endless curiosity seekers who walk in with the question, "How much do dive lessons cost ?", with no real desire or intention of actually taking up the sport. Not that the folks at MBT, Bay Breeze, or SCUBA Shack are unfriendly, they just don't know me as well, they have a business to run, and until I start visiting them more often, and supporting their business on a regular basis, I probably will not be treated like family. This thread was started because someone was unhappy with their service at Dive Pros, after they had previously exchanged a mask, not purchased from them, most likely at the shop's expense, but was not quick to do it again, for the same mask, years later. At some point, they have to defer to the manufacturer instead of taking the loss in the hope of making a happy, repeat customer. It is not too much to expect a business to go out of their way to make you a happy customer, but they are not charitable organizations.


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

curtis and CJ are very knowledgeable, Cj is much sexier though. just my opinion


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

When you walk n carrying a check book and say, "I want to get my SCUBA certification" and they look at you like you have lost your mind and then they take the next customer and ignore you......I'd say that attitude is indicative of a bunch of dive professionals with no idea of customer service. You can have all the knowledge you want but with no concept of customer service to help the new guy out; serious issues. I even walked in a second time with the "everyone has a bad day" attitude only to be treated the same way again and then when I called them on it and made them extra aware that I was serious, the first thing they told me was "First off, you don't want to go to MBT". Well, guess where I ended up. They could use some lessons in helping to gain new customers.

And no, I didn't walk in there with any kind of attitude, ask anyone, I'm the nicest guy you'll ever wanna meet.


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

> *All2theBueno (10/29/2008)*Hey Reese, a friend of mine who is on the forum told me about the post and I just wanted to give you a shout. At first I was going to reply to the thread but I'm not trying to call you out so I didn't think that would be appropriate. I'm really sorry you feel like we did you wrong, but like some of the posters said, I can't afford to just replace it out of inventory all the time. I totally agree with you that scubapro should put a better warranty behind that mask. Its sold as a mask to last for years and years and it shouldn't break down like that. My goal is to help the customers, you're the ones who keep us in business not the manufacterers. I only have so much of a voice though, they ultimatly make those types of calls on warranty periods and warranty issues. I didn't want to call you and tell you yeah I can get you a new mask but you have to pay $40 for it cause its out of warranty.I can understand your frustration.The reason you go through dealers and not the company directly on warranty issues is one, a lot of times we can take care of it in the store. And two, it cuts down on shipping cost for you and time for the company with less places to ship.You can contact Scubapro directly if you wanna give thema piece of mind 1(800)467-2822.Again I'mvery sorry for your situation and if you ever feel like giving me another shot I'll work something really good for you on another brand of mask. By the way, when I called to refuse your replacement frameless, I told the tech that the customer stated he would never buy anything scubapro again
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Kurtis, I honestly thought that all scubapro products had a lifetime warranty and that I was getting the run around by your shop by being offered to buy back my warranteed mask for forty dollars. I posted your P.M. to me on the forum to show everyone that you are concerned for your customers. Thank you for your response, Reese


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

:clap :clap

Good for them at least trying, and that is crap on Scubapro for charging that much, touting an awsome waranty, and 2 diiferent mask failing the same way in the same place. Does seam like maybe a manufacturing or design defect. 

I have $15 walmart "US Divers" brand mask that I bought 4 years ago when I first moved here, dove for 2 1/2 years freediving and snorkling, and a half year scuba diving, and it still works good and when family comes to visit they use it.

Maybe taking his advice Reese and calling Scubapro direct may get you somewhere?

By the way...We gonna get some of the Firemans Halloween BAsh pics posted? Ill start another thread with teh ones I got, you gotta post more too!


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Fritz, at MBT divers sent me a private message concerning the scubapro mask. Although he did not intend to make his offer public by posting, I wanted to share it to show what a bunch of nice guys and what a great shop it is. It was a GRACIOUS offer, but I politely declined. I have a second mask that I will use.





:clap





> *Evensplit (10/29/2008)*After following the thread about your mask, I passed the info on to one of our reps, explaining that you were one of our customers and asked if there was anything he could do to help. He did, and We will replace the Scubapro mask with one of the Atomic Frameless masks for you. You can come by MBT and swap it out anytime.
> 
> 
> 
> Fritz


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang! Thats sweet! The Atomic is what I have, I love that thing.

By the way...Evensplit is Jim.

Fritz is too grouchy, so he's not allowed on public forums....it's bad public relations...oke


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (10/30/2008)*Dang! Thats sweet! The Atomic is what I have, I love that thing.
> 
> By the way...Evensplit is Jim.
> 
> Fritz is too grouchy, so he's not allowed on public forums....it's bad public relations...oke


Fritz was on my computer yesterday and didn't log in as himself. Just remeber, if I ever say anything really stupid, embarrasing, or just plain wrong.....it was really Fritz.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

:toast Now that is TOO funny Jim! I didnt know Fritz had a screenname?


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

Im with you buddy bro Reese. Im not going to get into a big rant about why (dive pros tried to screw me on tanks) lol -but Fritz and Jim can tell you why I am done with Dive Pros. Havent set foot in there in over a year. And I agree the prices are rediculously high. 

I bought my gear from Fritz and Jim 6 years ago...Most all of it is replaced new now but at no point did I ever have to think twice about whether MBT would cover warranty issues. Every time Fritz would hand me a new part or take it off a new one so I could get back on the water....No charge. That speaks volumes to me ! PS - I can buy a Scuba Pro Crystal VU mask at leisure pro for 38 bucks 47 delivered. Dive pros price 85 plus tax. I am all for supporting the locals cause I will always need air but damn...Thats a little much.

Mrs CJ is good peeps now ....I have to give credit where its due. Always helpful and nice. Just have to remember that she doesnt set the policy or the pricing.


----------

